# So excited! I'm going to do another Halloween pin-up/old-hollywood-style photoshoot!



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

*I'm going to do another Halloween pin-up/old-hollywood-style photoshoot! (Updated!)*

*(Updated on Page 4!)*

*(Updated with a sneak peek on Page 2!)*

Except, this time, more on the spooky side  There's going to be coffins and other props from a haunted house AS WELL AS A FREAKIN' HEARSE. I am *SO* excited about getting pictures taken with a hearse! Eeeee!

Here's a photo I took earlier this year that's kind of on the Halloween side. It's a larger, color version of my user icon. It was just supposed to be a pin-up-and-a-car photo, but I brought props to turn it into a horror drive-in theme! I sure wish I had had my $30 skeleton from Walgreens in May... Would have looked much cooler with a lifesize skelly. I can't wait to find an excuse to wear that skirt again this year! It has a bunch of the classic monsters on it. (It's not as short as it looks, by the way.. haha)










I think I want to try to work on a mummy outfit.


----------



## thegrimavenger (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice pics and cool concept. Looks like it will be a yummy mummy lol.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

So that picture is actually you? Makes mental note NOT to show the girlfriend to whom the Headless Horseman is headed....

She's already thinks I'm flirting when talking to women in the store aisles about where better deals are when browsing Halloween merchandise. This might get me punched.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Love the photo above - (Love it even better in black and white!) Where'ed you find that skirt? I have no idea why I'm asking that, but it looks pretty awesome.

Still think you ought to put together a Halloween pin-up calendar! You did an awesome job with the photos last year!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

(Didn't mean to post this twice.)


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

sumrtym said:


> So that picture is actually you? Makes mental note NOT to show the girlfriend to whom the Headless Horseman is headed....
> 
> She's already thinks I'm flirting when talking to women in the store aisles about where better deals are when browsing Halloween merchandise. This might get me punched.


Haha! Yes, it's me.



GobbyGruesome said:


> Love the photo above - (Love it even better in black and white!) Where'ed you find that skirt? I have no idea why I'm asking that, but it looks pretty awesome.
> 
> Still think you ought to put together a Halloween pin-up calendar! You did an awesome job with the photos last year!


I'd love to do a calendar! But, sadly, paying to get pictures taken is an expensive hobby.  (Maybe some awesome Halloween pin-up-loving ladies on here would like to collaborate?  )

Skirt can be found here: http://www.dollfacedesign.com/horror-nights#!__horror-nights


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

v_gan said:


> I'd love to do a calendar! But, sadly, paying to get pictures taken is an expensive hobby.


Maybe hook up with an aspiring photographer and work out a trade? Since this would end up being published, maybe some would do it for the tearsheets?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmmm, sometimes turning a hobby into a business takes all the fun out of it. But I would pay a fair bit for a Halloween pin-up calendar. (Every year I buy the Elvgren calendar - but do you think they ever include Riding High - NOOOOoooooo!  ) Uruk-Hai does up a calendar for us Canadian Haunters each year - he might know what the price breakdowns are. Maybe you could do a kickstarter project?

Anyway, most important - just have fun with the shoot (Was it stressful last time around?) And thanks for the link to the skirt! And the photo! You're awesome.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking forward to more...don't tell my GF


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

wow hot hot and hot!! lookin good there... love that pin up style and rockabilly.. cant wait to see more from your shoot you do


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

That has got to be so fun! You look beautiful. Glad you're doing it again and love the creativity you put into each shot!


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

FUN! I hope you're able to share them, because I think that would be cool!


----------



## Bforeverknight (Aug 10, 2004)

Great photo, I love the 1950's Scifi look, goodluck with the rest of the photshoot, I am sure that it will be great!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

You look stunning and as usual very beautiful. I love the skirt you're wearing.


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice to hear you're doing more.The last ones were great,LOVED the retro-halloween-pinup style,very classy!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! My photoshoot was last night and IT WAS SO MUCH FUN! Sadly, there was trouble getting the hearse to the location, so.. no hearse  But! There was an electric chair!

The photographer just posted a sneak peek on Facebook, so I get to share one of the pictures super early! The others should be ready in a few weeks. The pic I have is of the coffin scene, complete with my addition of the $30 Walgreens skelly


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Absolutely love it ! Captures all the essence of the 50's style pinups ... can't wait to see more of the shoot


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Very very nice! Wowza! Can't wait to see the rest....


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great pic! Lucky skelly!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Great pic! Lucky skelly!


You have to 'hand' it to that skelly for that pose


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow, that's a really gorgeous photo! It's definitely got that classic feel, without being a direct homage! It's gotta be tough to wait for the rest after seeing how cool this one turned out. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

WOW! what a great blend, capture the retrostyle look,the classy sexiness,Halloween theme, and even some Halloween humor.LOVE IT! Sorry to hear about the hearse, electric chair sounds pretty cool though!


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

Stone cold fox! Giggity!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Curious...who's the photographer?


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

That is a GREAT photo! You look great and the expression on the skelly's face is priceless.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Gorgeous photo, gorgeous girl Vgan. Loved your last pics and this one looks fantastic too. Look forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! I really can't wait to see the rest. I got to take some pictures with real pumpkins this time, so I was really happy about that  They weren't quite in season or available last time I did Halloween photos. And faux pumpkins just don't have that same look or feel about them, you know? Too easy to tell they're not the real, beautiful thing.



The Auditor said:


> Curious...who's the photographer?


Paperdoll Photography here in Alabama (she travels some). She does a really great job! Here's her Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Paperdoll-Photography/151484087075 You can see what the electric chair scene looks like on there - she posted a preview from someone else's shoot.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Your pictures are so damn cute!! I remember you had a thread last year, and thought, 'what a fun idea'! The pictures are stunning and you look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I love your photo's. I have always wanted to do this. You look amazing!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome!! And what a lot of fun. I wish you were closer to me, I would love to collaborate. What a great way to gain some experience for a photographer you would score photos.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

*They're here, they're there!*

I was getting worried I wouldn't get them back before Halloween, but she sent them today!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok, you're just beautiful! 

The photos are absolutely amazing!!! Aside from the obvious point, I really love the lighting and the colours on the first three especially - they're sooo sweet. Love the contrast in style and content too. The first shot makes me think of the Andrews Sisters for some reason, y'know, in that movie where they get the electric chair. 

Is the 5th one a bit of an homage? Reminds me of...uh... Jane Russell? Am I right? 

You really sparkle in all of these - did you do your own hair and makeup again this time? It's perfect. 

Thanks again for sharing - I think you really outdid yourself this time.  Definitely a Happy Halloween!


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

Classy as always.Love the one with you sitting on skelly's lap,Hilarious


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

[wolf whistles]
I like the second one the most!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Beautiful pics!!!! You look fantastic!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, you guys! I'm really happy with how they turned out  I enjoyed bringing my skelly with me - he's a fun prop to have around!

Gobby - I didn't mean for it to be a homage to anything.. haha. I'm not sure I know what picture you're referring to. I just wanted some pictures with real pumpkins, since the last time I did Halloween photos they weren't available and I had to bring craft pumpkins  The photographer did my hair and make-up, but it was based on a hairstyle I did on my own and brought pictures of.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Fantastic pics! Looks like skelly wanted to take you with him! (Can't blame him. )
Wonderful!
Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow! You have two of the biggest, firmest, roundest pumpkins I've ever seen.
In my next life I hope to come back as a skeleton to be used in pics like that. Seriously, the pics are great. Very hot!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

You look lovely, and it's obvious that you had fun taking the pictures. I absolutely adore that dress.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

sumrtym said:


> She's already thinks I'm flirting when talking to women in the store aisles about where better deals are when browsing Halloween merchandise. This might get me punched.


You have to admit, that makes an interesting story to tell at social gatherings...

Co-Worker: "So, how did you two meet?"

You: "Well, I was out shopping for severed body parts and skulls, and I bumped into her in the blood and flesh isle of the store. She told me she was really excited by the individual organs, but the prices they were asking for brains and hearts were outrageous! We started talking about how expensive getting mutilated, rotting, human corpses to strew throughout your house and yard had become, and I told her about some places you could go to downtown to get what she needed for a lot less. One thing led to another, and voila, next thing you know we were going out. How did you meet your wife?"

Co-Worker: "Ah, I have to leave!"


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I LOVE your pics! They are gorgeous! Did you make the pink dress you are wearing? I love vintage style clothes.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

sookie said:


> I LOVE your pics! They are gorgeous! Did you make the pink dress you are wearing? I love vintage style clothes.


Thank you! The dress is actually made by a company called Stop Staring! that specializes in vintage-style clothing. I got it at DaddyOs.com


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks! I will go check them out  I need a dress like that for a holiday party coming up.


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

Very beautiful pics


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Okay, I can't believe I missed this thread the whole time. I loved your pictures last year. I absolutely want to do this someday. Maybe next fall. My work computer wont load the pictures so I'll have to see them tonight from home, but I'm sure they're amazing.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

v_gan said:


> I'd love to do a calendar! But, sadly, paying to get pictures taken is an expensive hobby.  (Maybe some awesome Halloween pin-up-loving ladies on here would like to collaborate?  )


You've inspired me & I'm doing some this September. Let's do a calendar!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I missed this too! Beautiful pics! I LOVE the tan shoes in the first set of pics. I have no idea how you walk in those...but they are gorgeous!


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Stunning! Really well composed pics, actually, not to mention the overall primary focus of the picture looking good!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Halloween Princess said:


> You've inspired me & I'm doing some this September. Let's do a calendar!


I'm so excited to hear this! I can't wait to see your photos! I'm hoping I can find a photographer doing a Halloween special near me this year. I'd love to be a devil or mummy or do more old-fashioned shadow play kind of stuff!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

(Meant to post this with a quote, otherwise it made no sense )


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Trinity1 said:


> I missed this too! Beautiful pics! I LOVE the tan shoes in the first set of pics. I have no idea how you walk in those...but they are gorgeous!


Thank you!

This trick is *not* walking in them! Haha. I can go maybe five minutes, then it's time for a break.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

v_gan said:


> I'm so excited to hear this! I can't wait to see your photos! I'm hoping I can find a photographer doing a Halloween special near me this year. I'd love to be a devil or mummy or do more old-fashioned shadow play kind of stuff!


All those ideas sound great. I drove 2 hours today to a pinup clothing store & got my outfits started. I've been searching for hairstyles online & even came across your photos on pinuplifestyle.com! I was thinking, wait a minute, I've seen these pictures before.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Halloween Princess said:


> All those ideas sound great. I drove 2 hours today to a pinup clothing store & got my outfits started. I've been searching for hairstyles online & even came across your photos on pinuplifestyle.com! I was thinking, wait a minute, I've seen these pictures before.


What kind of photos will you be taking? Do you have a theme?

Yeah, I took some of the photos off of Pinup Lifestyle recently - I'm going to try to submit them to some pinup magazines for their Halloween issues this year. They don't seem to like it if they're floating around the net beforehand


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Good luck on the magazines! That would be so cool.

I'm not 100% what I'm doing yet. It's my first time so I feel list & don't know what to expect. I know I want to recreate the flying witch pose. I got a black corset but am missing the rest of the outfit. I also got red high rise shorts, a black halter, and awesome black heels with skulls on them. I have a hearse lined up. Beyond that I'll probably over prepare & bring way too many props. I am hoping to find a retro dress as well.


----------



## Vintagegirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Absolutely love it, have fun with it. I have always wanted to do sexy pin up pictures for my husband. Well mostly for me  but Halloween theme is even better.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

That skelly is being given a lot of liberties..nice pics, very pretty.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Halloween Princess said:


> Good luck on the magazines! That would be so cool.
> 
> I'm not 100% what I'm doing yet. It's my first time so I feel list & don't know what to expect. I know I want to recreate the flying witch pose. I got a black corset but am missing the rest of the outfit. I also got red high rise shorts, a black halter, and awesome black heels with skulls on them. I have a hearse lined up. Beyond that I'll probably over prepare & bring way too many props. I am hoping to find a retro dress as well.


Look up toofastclothing online! I bought a wonderful dres from them with a great dia de Los muertos pattern in a vintage halter style  you may need a petticoat though depending on the look you want!  good luck!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey, everyone! I just wanted to post a link to my pinup fan page on Facebook:

*https://www.facebook.com/AutumnHolidayPinup
*
You can like it if you want to keep up with me! I should have some new Halloween photos in a few weeks. I have a shoot this Saturday and I'm dressing up as a mummy and a black cat. Maybe even a certain Peanuts character who believes in a certain Great Pumpkin


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey, you been busy!!! Glad to see you're still doing these. You look great as always - love the Christmas photo with the puppy. That looks like it came right out of Elvgren's brush!

You're gonna be Sally? Is that type-casting?


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

v_gan said:


> Hey, everyone! I just wanted to post a link to my pinup fan page on Facebook:
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/AutumnHolidayPinup
> *
> You can like it if you want to keep up with me! I should have some new Halloween photos in a few weeks. I have a shoot this Saturday and I'm dressing up as a mummy and a black cat. Maybe even a certain Peanuts character who believes in a certain Great Pumpkin


Thank you for the link. I "liked" you.  Fabulous throwback pictures, v_gan!


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

v_gan said:


> Hey, everyone! I just wanted to post a link to my pinup fan page on Facebook:
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/AutumnHolidayPinup
> *
> You can like it if you want to keep up with me! I should have some new Halloween photos in a few weeks. I have a shoot this Saturday and I'm dressing up as a mummy and a black cat. Maybe even a certain Peanuts character who believes in a certain Great Pumpkin


come on people! only 95 "likes" for V_gan's facebook page? I thought we supported our fellow members better than that. I for one appreciate you sharing this, great job on the photo's!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Agreed Klue  but I'm already one of those 95.


----------

